# How long would it take..?



## Stanleythegreat (8 Dec 2004)

I'm planning to join the Reserves in B.C in the up coming summer of 2006.  Since i'm still in high school I only have the summer to do any training.  So I was wondering how long it would take from handing in my application->interview, medical test etc->BMQ->trade qualification->finally being under a occupation working part time. 
I understand it would all take more than my limited summer vocation. If it's like a few weeks i don't mind but a few months.. that's not gonna work for me. Any ideas as to how long and what other option(s) I have?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stomper (8 Dec 2004)

I've been talking to a unit recruiter here in Ottawa about the same thing, pretty much. I'm only available in summer for courses.

The application process, interviews, and physical test can all be done during the fall/winter/spring depending on when the unit you're trying to join is recruiting.  The amount of time that takes can vary.

The recruiter said that, you can only do a maximum of 2 of the first 3 courses (BMQ, SQ, trade) during the summer, unless this changes in the future.  So for your first summer you could probably do both the BMQ and SQ courses. You could then do your trade course the summer of the next year. Note: this is assuming that you are unavailable for courses during the school year

However, a lot of the time units run courses like BMQ or SQ during the school year on weekends. So, if you are available for these weekend courses you could potentially do something along the lines of:

- apply in spring, summer, or fall of 2005 (depends on when the unit is recruiting)
- do your BMQ in the spring of 2006 on weekends (depends on if the unit offers this course at this time)
- then do your SQ and trade course during the summer of 2006

Although this all depends on the unit that you want to get into and whether you are available for these weekend courses.
My best advice would probably be to ask the unit recruiter, because he'd probably have the info on when the unit is running its courses, and he could probably give you a general idea of the timeline.


----------



## scaddie (8 Dec 2004)

I'd apply as soon as possible. I applied in August 2004, and I start my BMQ this weekend. Hopefully it won't be too much trouble balancing school and course. But I do know some people who have been waiting 6 months- a year to get in. I would definitly take the oppourtunity if you can, to do your BMQ on the weekends. Then you're not stuck being untrained for a year if you do your BMQ/SQ one summer. Good luck!


----------



## Fruss (8 Dec 2004)

I think that if you don't want to wait more than a few weeks to do all the paperwork, BMQ, SQ and MOC training, you're not at the right place..  the CF plays a waiting game called Hurry up and wait..  Many here have been waiting 6 months to a year even more just to being called for BMQ..

As you're in school still, you have plenty of time to fill the paperwork..  begin today, you'll most likely be able to have your BMQ in summer of 2006.

**disclaimer**
I have no real experience in the army, just waiting for the call, so if someone with experience wants to say something, go ahead...

Good luck

Frank


----------



## Stanleythegreat (8 Dec 2004)

Sorry! I just noticed my typo, please let me rephrase that.
I'm planning to join a Reserve unit nearby in summer 2005. i'm looking for options that I could take to avoid missing too much of school through the training. I wanted to know how long it would take from handing in my application->interview, medical test etc->BMQ->trade qualification->finally being under a occupation working part time. Just that i'm so eager to do some sort of military training i'm willing to put out my whole summer vocation and a few weeks more from school year but not a few months.  My currect status is grade 10. 16yr in March. So I figured I can't hand in my application before I pass grade 10.  Seeing how Scraddie said in some cases one has waited 6 months to a year just to be called for BMQ, my hopes for doing any training in summer of 2005 has dropped.
I guess my option is to go through all the processing in 2005 and do the training in 2006.
Thanks all, you've been helpful.
Keep up the advises


----------



## yot (8 Dec 2004)

it depends, some people applicantions process faster than others. For my self, it took around 8 months. So ya, I agree with scaddie said... apply as soon as possible. Also, if u apply for Res, that will be fine because u "may" work on Thurs or some weekend. (depends on what trade are u joining). Aslo Res doesn't really effect ur school at all. I believe you can handle that  You can work in Res and wait for the BMQ. (That's what I am doing right now)


----------



## Byerly (8 Dec 2004)

Summer courses will be scheduled so that you will not have to miss any school.  You will likely be able to get you BMQ/SQ courses done throughout July and August, and then complete DP1 either during the year, or in the summer following.

Stu


----------



## Stanleythegreat (9 Dec 2004)

yot said:
			
		

> it depends, some people applicantions process faster than others. For my self, it took around 8 months. So ya, I agree with scaddie said... apply as soon as possible. Also, if u apply for Res, that will be fine because u "may" work on Thurs or some weekend. (depends on what trade are u joining). Aslo Res doesn't really effect ur school at all. I believe you can handle that  You can work in Res and wait for the BMQ. (That's what I am doing right now)



8 months?! geez! Is it possible to apply even when I'm not done grade 10 or 16yr yet? Cause if I wait till i finish grade 10 and 16yr that would be the beginning of my summer voc and since it might take months to process I'm afraid I won't be able to do any training in the summer. Unless there is some sort of BMQ course I could take at a local base during the weekends.  I don't feel like waiting till 2006 to do my training but I guess it'll have to accept the facts if there is no alternative way.

Also, how exactly do you work in the Res while waiting for your BMQ? Cause don't you need BMC/SQ/Trade qualification before you can begin your work?

Thanks in advance
                  Stan


----------



## Stomper (9 Dec 2004)

After my SQ I was put in a holding troop and could work on weekends (just work based on what I had learned in my BMQ and SQ courses).


----------



## yot (9 Dec 2004)

While I am waiting for next intake bmq/sq, our training plt are just learning something from BMQ. For example, drill movement, map reading, how to wear the NBC suit...etc. I believe that u need to be 16 to hand in ur applicantion to CF... But the best way is call the CFRC and ask them more information. Check here to see how long usually does people need to take for the procession. http://army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0.html


----------



## Stanleythegreat (9 Dec 2004)

Thanks all! and Yot that link was very helpful, gave me the general idea of how long some has waited and boy.. I'm losing all hope of doing some sort of training in summer 2005  :-\ 
Guess I'll wait like everyone else heh.


----------

